# Aluminum vs. Carbon



## byuduckhunter (Dec 2, 2008)

So I have been shooting some pretty heafty Easton Gamegetters (XX75 or something like that) and am going to make the switch to carbon arrows soon. So, just a few questions...

What can I expect i terms of change in trajectory? (I shoot at 65# 31" draw.)

With a 125 gr 3 blade muzzy would 2"blazers or 4" vanes work best? (I just got a whisker biscuit as well and I herd the blazers are sometime too tall.)

What are some good arrows to buy on a budget? Somewhere in the ballpark of $50/half dozen or up to $80/dozen.

Thanks


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Your carbons won't be as heavy so you'll see flatter trajectory, more speed and probably better penetration. Don't buy into the blazers being too tall nonsense. I shoot a biscuit, FMJ's with blazers and they work just fine. Actually, because the blazers are a short stiff vane, a lot of folks have recommended those for me because they'll wear a lot better than four inch flimsy vanes when shot repeatedly through a biscuit. On a tuned arrow/bow, they'll also provide just as much stability for your arrow as your four inch vanes will. One other tip... put a dab of super glue at the front of the vanes to help deflect some of the "peeling effect" of the biscuit on those vanes. Mid range arrows... look at Easton Epics or ICS Hunters in the "up to 80 bucks" range. Good reliable arrows with simple components that won't break the bank if you break one or two. Good luck... I'm sure you'll have some folks chime in about Goldtip Hunters too.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

[quoteI'm sure you'll have some folks chime in about Goldtip Hunters too.
[/quote]

yes you will.

I just bought some gold tips 5575 pro for a half done not fleached was 54.99 at wild arrow last night. They are getting fleached by 2inch AAE max hunters. They are a lower profile. My buddy has the blazers on his arrows and they are hitting on his bow. For carbon arrows they are lighter then the Alminum arrows. So you will shoot flater and faster. You might just have to see what kind you like the best and go from there.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

I know this is a little off topic...but, I am one that has not bought into the "blazers are better" trend. I still think a 4" vane will tune and stabalize better than any 2" stiffy anyday. JMO. Carry one...


----------



## weatherby25 (Sep 10, 2007)

> I know this is a little off topic...but, I am one that has not bought into the "blazers are better" trend. I still think a 4" vane will tune and stabalize better than any 2" stiffy anyday.


Nope I agree. I have not had much luck with the blazers.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

bwhntr said:


> I still think a 4" is better than any 2" stiffy anyday. JMO. Carry one...


I've heard that about you.... :lol: Just kidding by the way.... I haven't heard as much that they're better than a 4 inch, mostly that they'll work just as well at least with regard to stabilizing your arrow. Out of a biscuit rest, there is no doubt in my mind that they'll work better than 4 inch, since I've shot a ton of arrows with both on there through my rest. With four inch vanes, they get wavy, they rip, they'll peel in a hurry... all issues I haven't had as often or as quickly with a shorter, stiffer vane.

Dustin, if your buddy is getting vane contact, its entirely possible that its not the vane but something else on his bow that is out of alignment. I don't think its just because they are Blazers that he is getting contact with his bow, rest or whatever else, especially if he is shooting something other than a full containment rest.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

[quote="Riverrat77

Dustin, if your buddy is getting vane contact, its entirely possible that its not the vane but something else on his bow that is out of alignment. I don't think its just because they are Blazers that he is getting contact with his bow, rest or whatever else, especially if he is shooting something other than a full containment rest.[/quote]

His bow is tund right and he is shooting a drop away rest. all of his other vanes he was shooting was not hitting. He had that bow checked over and over and every one said that it was good. He had one shot work on it and they did not ajust anything for him after putting his dropaway rest on for him. So after getting that fixed he had no probloms intell now with the blazers. Im not telling any one not to use them inless they are my friends or my hunting buddy.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Riverrat77 said:


> bwhntr said:
> 
> 
> > I still think a 4" is better than any 2" stiffy anyday. JMO. Carry one...
> ...


Well, I don't shoot a WB (that is another discussion in itself) only drop aways for me. I have had my vanes get wavy. Why do you think that is a problem? I haven't seen any problems from a wavy fletching in the past. I don't know why vanes are tearing off, probably an installation issue.


----------



## Rock Pile (Jul 15, 2008)

I would have to say that the main reason to shoot carbons over alum. is for durability reasons. Gold Tips are tough as nails and they are either 100% shootable or non-usable......Tough to get a bent alum. to shoot a broadhead well. I just fletched up a dozen Gold Tips in a four fletch configuration with 2.5" Vane Tecs and they beat Blazers hands down with the same set up. I still have a bunch of arrows with 4" vanes that shoot broadheads (fixed blade) like bullets. I think Whisker Biscuits are for tree stand white tail hunters shooting at no more than 20yds.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Rock Pile said:


> I think Whisker Biscuits are for tree stand white tail hunters shooting at no more than 20yds.


Thats funny... I don't do either of those things and I've been within shooting distance of a few deer. Didn't close the deal, but that wasn't the fault of my rest.... or my arrows. :roll:

I would imagine there is some sort of contact somewhere that is causing wavy vanes or "bow contact" problems. You want a quick fix for the waves? (trust me, I thought it was BS too before I tried it). Boil a pot of water and dip the nock end in for a few seconds... not long or it'll screw with the vane and the adhesive. The waves will come out, I'm guessing as the vane softens. I'd look at the rest if you're shooting a drop away and still getting contact. Isn't that the point of a drop away rest? To avoid vane contact? Although I'm no bow tech, I would imagine there are things you could do with your nocking point as well to eliminate vanes hitting your rest... but I don't know anything, I work at Easton right? :wink: Something I'm also going to do this year to eliminate some of the adhesive issues with my biscuit is run my vanes on a wrap.... I've been told they'll stick better than just putting them right on the shaft but of course I shoot the Jackets so that could be why as well. Just a thought.... Honestly, I'd just ask G. I don't know that many folks know more than that guy and I'd trust what he has to say. You've probably already done that though.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Rock Pile said:


> I think Whisker Biscuits are for tree stand white tail hunters shooting at no more than 20yds.


+1


----------



## MarkM (Sep 7, 2007)

I have shot a lot of both Aluminum and Carbon shafts though my 22 years of bowhunting and here is my take on the pros and cons.

Aluminum-

Pros: Tighter tolerances, less variation from doz to doz or shaft to shaft. Easier to fletch, refletch and install components. Heavier if you are after more penatration. I also beleive that aluminum is easier to tune as they are more forgiving. A lot cheaper than carbon. Can be restraightned if bent and even still shot if dinged up.

Con's: They won't take the abuse that carbon can take, a glancing blow from another shaft can kill the straightness or scrap the shaft all together. 

Carbon-

Pros: Very durable, can take a ton of abuse and still maintain straightness and shootablity. Lightweight for increased speed and small OD for increased penatration. Lots of choices and options on the market and several companies make a very good quality product..

Con's: Tolerances are not as tight as Aluminum (can get them in carbon but for a higher priced shaft), more variation from shaft to shaft. Care needs to be taken if a shaft is damaged due to a impact or a miss. Harder to fletch and install components although with the new wraps and vanes it has gotten much easier.

Another option from Easton is one of the Aluminum/Carbon shaft such as the ACC, the new ACC Pro, or the FMJ. These shafts offer some of the benifits of both aluminum and carbon together. The ACC has the reputation as one of the top hunting shafts in the industry and the A/C target shafts (ace, X10, ect) are the go to shaft in Olympic/target archery. In fact every medal in the last 4 olympic games have been one with an Eason X10 A/C shaft.

Yes I am biased as I also work at Easton  but hey support a Utah/USA made shaft   

Anyway lots of good quality shafts on the market right now and it is great that archers have so many choices.

Mark


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

MarkM said:


> but hey support a Utah/USA made shaft   I do, that is why I shoot Gold Tip's.
> 
> Anyway lots of good quality shafts on the market right now and it is great that archers have so many choices. I agree 100% with this sentence.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> MarkM said:
> 
> 
> > but hey support a Utah/USA made shaft   I do, that is why I shoot Gold Tip's.
> ...


An office in Lindon doesn't mean a shaft is made here Pro.... c'mon. 8) I guess its good though, that way our friends down south don't have to cross the border to work for an American company. :shock: I also agree with Mark's statement and will take it one further. If you shoot a high end shaft from any of the manufacturers, chances are you're going to be shooting a pretty good product and in the end, it comes down to personal preference more so than one being far and away better than all the rest. There are different things about all the models out there that make them just a bit different than the others they're compared to.


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> Rock Pile said:
> 
> 
> > I think Whisker Biscuits are for tree stand white tail hunters shooting at no more than 20yds.
> ...


for real...why would you ever want to shoot off of anything other than a fall-away???


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

stablebuck said:


> proutdoors said:
> 
> 
> > Rock Pile said:
> ...


Honestly, I would love to shoot off of a dropaway but I don't trust myself, or didn't trust myself I should say, to draw my bow at the heavier weight I wanted to pull and not have the arrow pop off of or out of a forked rest. I, for whatever reason, have slight tremors in my hands that I have no control over so that only added to the frustration. Just me I guess... but I have looked into some of the deeper or wider forked drop aways as I've become more accustomed to pulling that weight and more comfortable with my bow.


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

yeah save up a little coin and get the QAD...I've just got a trophy taker on mine, but my buddy somehow finnagled the $120 QAD at Cabela's for like $70 and I've shot his and it's pretty sweet...


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Are you saying Riley you are having probloms pulling back 70 lbs ?


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

dkhntrdstn said:


> Are you saying Riley you are having probloms pulling back 70 lbs ?


I don't have problems pulling it back now, but I did when I started and I dont' know what the deal is with me being shaky but I've noticed it more lately. My bow is actually at 67 lbs... its not maxed out. I was out shooting the other day and looked down at my hand and it was weird how much it was shaking. I've noticed it when I try to hold a scoped rifle steady too. Its not like Michael J Fox shaky... but it is there. Its ok... gives my fishing rods a natural jigging motion or something. :lol:

I thought about getting one of the Trophy Taker rests on the last day at the ATA show in Indy but didn't have a lot of cash on my own on me. I may still go that route and there is another company that makes an "Ultra rest" or maybe that is the company that a buddy of mine and I messed with at the show. Something like that would be ok I think.... talking with the tech guys here, it'd definitely be an upgrade from the biscuit and my accuracy would get a lot better according to them.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

bwhntr said:


> I know this is a little off topic...but, I am one that has not bought into the "blazers are better" trend. I still think a 4" vane will tune and stabalize better than any 2" stiffy anyday. JMO. Carry one...


Is there ANYTHING a "2" stiffy" is good for? :lol:


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> bwhntr said:
> 
> 
> > I know this is a little off topic...but, I am one that has not bought into the "blazers are better" trend. I still think a 4" vane will tune and stabalize better than any 2" stiffy anyday. JMO. Carry one...
> ...


 -_O- -_O- -_O-

-O>>-


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Riverrat77 said:


> dkhntrdstn said:
> 
> 
> > Are you saying Riley you are having probloms pulling back 70 lbs ?
> ...


You keep on shooting and the shaking will go way . hopfuly. I was having teh same problom and now Im just find. but we will see what happens when I pull back on a buck,bull or my antelope. I would upgrabe from that rest.


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

I've bowhunted since '72 but only got into compound archery a few years ago. At first, I was overwhelmed by all the marketing and contradictory opinions. Apparently, archers are full of B.S. If they actually knew anything, there's be a consensus, right?

Wrong.

As I dinked around a bit, experimenting with various components and combinations, I came to a different understanding. It's all about confidence. And nobody pursues confidence like bowhunters do.

Here's a bit of heresy...it really doesn't matter if you shoot aluminum or carbon, WB or drop away, blazers or duravanes. They all get the job done. What really matters is confidence in your equipment.

The nasty little trap, though, is that your equipment doesn't make the kill shot. <<--O/


----------

